# The Final Harvest!



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Well I broke down my garden Sunday afternoon. It took a few hours and four cigars to get thru it! BUt I did manage to salvage some more goodies. Alot of the tomatoes will need to ripen first....but everything else in there is good to go. Zucchini, eggplants, cucumbers, peppers and a huge bag of basil, not shown. Here is a trick for you guys....see those GREEN tomatoes....place them in a brown paper bag and close off the top. In a few days it will be a juicy red!! 

the Cigar lineup was something a bit different than your typical yard gars since I was doing garden work.

Started with a La Herecencia de Cuba Churchill (white label), Avalon Honey Boy, Camacho Corojo Robusto and finished with a Aurora 1495 Series Robusto.... The last 2 were GREAT!!!! The first 2 were good...enjoyable....but big difference compared to the last 2.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Those veggies look awesome!! I would love to have a garden, but I live in a townhouse and it is not really practically. Ohh well, btw that cigar doesn't look half bad either.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Those look great Mario!


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll be over for dinner at eight.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

nice!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

l0venpeace said:


> I'll be over for dinner at eight.


dont forget to work in your travel time to NY!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Which plant did you pick the cigar off of?
I need to plant some of those in my backyard.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Which plant did you pick the cigar off of?
> I need to plant some of those in my backyard.


I'll get you the seeds!!! here is the tree...only a few left from the spring! HAHAHA


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Don't lite that baby up!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I can't wait to start gardening.
I'm jealous.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Its alot of work Nick...but well worth it. I have a 12 x 12 space for my garden in my backyard. And each year I learn something new and make changes as I go and try new things. Good excuse to have a smoke at night while watering....  This was a good season....


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Awesome harvest Mario! Something about growing your own makes em taste so much better (that and the fact you don't have pesticides and growth hormones to deal with). I'll be pulling chiles off my plants until the cold weather (end of November typically), but the maters are pretty much done for the year. I got enough Romas this year to take care of me for a while. 

Can't seem to get those gang cigar trees to grow for some reason...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

One year back in the late 70's I had jalapenos and cherry tomatoes growing out back, and the cherry tomatoes somehow got cross-pollenated and came out hot... <G> Was never able to replicate that in later years, and now the backyard is completely in shade, so I don't garden any more. I miss it a bit...


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

yeah we are all going to need a gar tree if taxes go up


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

If you have never tried fried green tomatoes, TRY THEM!!! Slice em up, but a simple breading on em and fry those maters up!! MMMMMM MMMMMM!!!!!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice! MP...you ever think about growing your own tobacco?


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

I second the fried green tomatoes. Forget about turning those suckers red and eat them green baby!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Labman said:


> Very nice! MP...*you ever think about growing your own tobacco? *


That's all I would have to tell my wife....she already thnks I'm a bit nuts with my other hobbies!! LOL


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> That's all I would have to tell my wife....she already thnks I'm a bit nuts with my other hobbies!! LOL


:lol:...it would be cool though! You could roll an all Ligero (filler, binder, and wrapper) cigar that you could call the Legend Killer!! Now that smoke would knock you one your ass!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Labman said:


> :lol:...it would be cool though! You could roll an all Ligero (filler, binder, and wrapper) cigar that you could call the Legend Killer!! Now that smoke would knock you one your ass!


not a bad idea!!!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice looking veggies...you need to grill them in Olive Oil.


----------

